# rally videos



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

found a few good vids the other day  
http://www.rallyalbum.hu/video.htm


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Cool vids, this should keep me entertained for a while.


----------



## Sirikool (Apr 2, 2004)

sweet videos.


----------



## darkelf (Jul 24, 2003)

They rally race very nicely modded Nissan Almeras in Europe that are well worth a good looking at. (no idea if there are any in that link as my work browser best not be used for vid downloads  )


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

absolutely love em


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

So good I can almost feel the dirt in my face:thumbup:


----------



## TtikimanT (Nov 4, 2004)

I love rally racing. I'd think it'd be sweet to drive rally cars. It'd be a blast!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey I'm a little late to the party but thanks for the link. Great rally videos!

Makes me wish I had one of these:


----------

